

T-shirts as sms instructions  - bootload
http://www.folksonomy.org/2007/08/interview_with_reactee

======
bootload
_"... We feel that t-shirts are great for communicating and sharing the things
people care about so we see them as a great promotional medium. Until now,
t-shirts have been static. We believe that there are many situations in which
making a t-shirt dynamic is very valuable. ..."_

After reading an interview with 'Ariel Poler' CEO & founder of textmarks, I
spotted an interesting idea where SMS messaging & the humble t-shirt collide.

